

Mandelbrot fractals in 3D - igrekel
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18171-the-mandelbulb-first-true-3d-image-of-famous-fractal.html
A few nice rendition of the Mandelbrot fractals
======
igrekel
The later slide show pictures get very interesting.

------
jacquesm
recent thread about this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=935241>

